# Blind advice for a large 119" x 53" window



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

avro1 said:


> I have a 119" x 53 " living room window that I want to put blinds on, something like white 2" fauxwood. The problem is finding ones that long for a reasonable price....


You truly have a SINGLE window 119" wide? 
No stiles or separations at all?



> There is no divider in the window, it's one big pane of glass


Ok OK I'll believe you!



> so would 2 or 3 individual blinds look ok or would it look stupid
> I guess I'd be open to verticals but I'd prefer the horizontal blinds.
> I don't want drapes.


I'm still trying to process the designer going with a giant pane of glass. 
---

What *I* would do is to create those dividers or stiles.
Apply some decorative wood to break up that field into three sections.
Then go to town with whatever blind style you're using elsewhere in the house.


----------



## avro1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Tarheel but creating dividers will be as creative of a challenge for me as figuring out what to do about the blinds. The window is 1953 vintage so that goes for the casings as well so to get something to match will be next to impossible. 

I don't know what they were thinking back then either to make a pane that big but it's not uncommon for that vintage of a house in this area.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

avro1 said:


> ...creating dividers will be as creative of a challenge for me as figuring out what to do about the blinds.


All you need are some strips of wood.
Granted the joint where they meet the existing trim needs to be done well...
but you can hire out this small job pretty easily.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it would look better if you had 3 blinds and the middle one larger then the two outside. Say 2 x 30" and 1 x 60" or even 2 x 20 " and 1 x 80"


----------



## absolutewf (Jul 8, 2012)

Unfortunately you'll need to break faux woods into multiple blinds. I hate doing this even when the windows have mullions because the blind slats rarely line up. If you are going to split the window keep it to two blinds. There will be a gap that people can see through so it's best to keep it to a minimum. 

The vertical blind is the least expensive option, next would be a honeycomb shade with a continuous cord and the most expensive wood be a wood shutter.

Chris
www.absolutewf.com


----------



## avro1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think I'll go with creeper's sugestion and see how that looks. If it looks okay then I'm done and if not then I'll try and make some dividers and of course, trim the blinds to fit. This is probably what Ill end up doing because I usually do things the hard way.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

avro1 said:


> This is probably what Ill end up doing because I usually do things the hard way.


Ask your handiest carpenter type friend over for a beer.
Point to the problem and ask for a price to make some dividers.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think you will find that online blind prices are better than box stores. If you have a local blind franchise, they may be able to cut you a deal too. The online people will cut blinds to fit exactly as you instruct them.

I would call customer support and ask them what they might suggest for your situation. They have probably encountered it before.

One thing that came to my mind is that the hardware for a horizontal blind that wide better be robust because the things is going to end up quite heavy. I would break the space into sections. Or think again about verticals. 

Shutter type window treatments might be another possibility for all or part of the window and might break it up more logically. 

And you are sure you could not make some very informal, not pleated, drapes work? Pier One and IKEA have nice, simple airy cotton ones. You can make drapery hardware for them out of PVC pipe and lhooks and screw anchors. Paint the PVC if you want with Krylon Fusion. (An interior designer turned me on to the trick ages ago). You can also use wire or cable systems for almost invisible hardware. 

Also, IKEA has some nice window treatment systems that move on ceiling tracks as random panels. They look very contemporary, free form and nice and do not have that pleated drapery look I hate either. I am thinking by going with something more random, it might look better than if trying to fit sections over that 119" span. Like this:


----------

